# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Des ninjas, gymnastes et zombies contre Bonnie Tyler.

## Kahn Lusth

Les années 80 pour ceux qui ont du mal à suivre, c'est un peu le vortex du bon goût.
 Bonnie Tyler n'est pas passée à côté avec le clip de _"Total Eclipse Of The Heart"_ en 1983. Ca part dans tous les sens, des ninjas qui font des sauts de Cabris, des types qui dansent en slip, c'est tout simplement magique.
 Le clip envoie du lourd mais c'est apparemment insuffisant pour dascottjr, l'auteur du détournement de cette chanson. Et rien que le passage à 3:30 avec le chanteur qui hurle de terreur vaut le détour.
 Bref, je n'en dis pas plus et je vous laisse mirer la vidéo. Merci Pixouille d'avoir littéralement illuminé ma soirée.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## JojoLeMerou

C'est sublime.

----------


## shazamic

La transe en dance. Magnifique.

----------


## El Chupalibre

Enorme.
J'en veux à mon directeur artistique.

----------


## Boitameuh

Je regrette pas d'avoir fait une fac d'anglais pour pouvoir profiter de ce genre de merveilles. Merci.

----------


## helldraco

Aynorme.  ::XD:: 

/fais tourner

----------


## Lobo

J'avais la crève, la tete dans le cul et je tombe sur ça...et tout va mieux. Mais c'est quoi ce truc ?

----------


## Drayke

Fonzie touche du doigt le divin.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Mais oui Bonnie Tyler c'est parfait et cet album est un chef d'oeuvre absolu. Ouvrez vous enfin à la vérité!

----------


## Froyok

Manger un truc pareil au réveil... How putaing, ça va nous faire une sacré journée !  ::XD::

----------


## AcidRain

C'est magique !  ::wub::

----------


## Sewel

Merci pour la chanson qui va tourner en boucle dans ma tête toute la journée.

----------


## nokeo

Fantastique !

----------


## ERISS

> Les années 80 pour ceux qui ont du mal à suivre, c'est un peu le vortex du bon goût.
>  Bonnie Tyler n'est pas passée à côté avec le clip de _"Total Eclipse Of The Heart"_ en 1983.


Début 80 c'est bonne musique (76-84, ze best), vidéos bidons (ça commence avec Thriller, infantile). La seconde moitié 80 c'est musique guimauve, clip guère meilleur (Rick Astley!).

----------


## goutbulgare

Les années 80 c'est la periode la plus minable of the world! Heureusement le revival est passé quasi inapercue. Ouf! Je crois que je n'y aurai pas survecu.

----------


## Tenebras

C'est le détournement le mieux fait que j'aie vu sur le net!
Ca fait un petit moment qu on se le regarde quand on fait une pause en studio... Un grand moment de détente :-D

Mullet with headlight!!!


(et y a des trucs hyper bien dans les années 80, cocteau twins, celtic frost, depeche mode, joy division, killing joke... J'en passe et pas des moindres  :;): )

----------


## ouvreboite

Oh la vache !  ::):  ::o:

----------


## fada.thieums

Je voulais juste dire merci pour ce... ça... Enfin j'veux dire cet... Hum !
<3

----------


## gun

Ahah le clip est une farce a lui tout seul, le magic foot  :haha:

----------


## Zelockman

Parfait pour un debut de journee !! MERCI

----------


## Wiltjay

Dans les années 80? Iron Maiden, Metallica, Megadeth, Pearl Jam....

Mais sinon ce détournement est juste génial!

----------


## gwenladar

Merveilleux... Juste merveilleux...

Franchement j'ai rigole tout seul comme un con devant mon ecran heureusement que mes collegues sont en pause dejeuner...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour ceux qui s'ennuient parmi ses autres vidéos je vous conseille vivement Meat Loaf.

----------


## Fenhryl

Je viens de me taper une barre monumentale au boulot, c'est pas serieux...

----------


## zAo

C'est du très lourd ! Merci ! Encore ! :D

----------


## zurgo

Ah certes, c'était de fort mauvais goût mais au moins y avait de la créa'..

[soupir nostalgique]

Autrement, pour ce que j'en vois, ce clip semble évoquer la vie en pensionnat. Ou en High School. 

Certainement des souvenirs de jeunesse de la vieille Bonnie. Genre 60's.

----------


## Cycogolgoth

Miam.

----------


## johnclaude

Je l'ai découvert il y a quelques semaines dans le topic des vidéos youtube sur le forum ce chef d'oeuvre. Kahn Lusth tu es donc condamné à trouver celui qui l'a posté en premier et à t'excuser parce que là c'est du vol et du plagiat  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pix

Boarf, une literal version. Chez CPC vous êtes toujours en retard de 6 mois sur les mémes;
 dans quelques jours on devrait avoir droit au keyboard cat et aux french youtube poop.

----------


## magicganja

Enorme!

Dans le genre clip vraiment classe ya celui là aussi ^^ c'est pas parodié mais ça vaut quand même le coup  :B):

----------


## unpierrot

Bon là ok, Beyonce peut aller se rhabiller. :Kanye West:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Fantastique.

----------


## Foutrak

Ma plus grosse poilade de la semaine!

----------


## Keyang

J'ai une petite voix qui me chante dans la tête : "Niiiiinja !"

Merci bien  ::wub::

----------


## Mambba

Pareil, merci pour la grosse poilade du jour  ::XD:: 




> Enorme!
> 
> Dans le genre clip vraiment classe ya celui là aussi ^^ c'est pas parodié mais ça vaut quand même le coup



Mais j'arrive pas à savoir ... C'est récent ou pas ? On dirait plus un clip récent à la sauce année 80. En tout cas c'est réussi !

----------


## magicganja

> Mais j'arrive pas à savoir ... C'est récent ou pas ? On dirait plus un clip récent à la sauce année 80. En tout cas c'est réussi !


Je n'en ai aucune idée, mais j'espère que c'est vieux! Voire bien vieux! Mais vu le genre de musique, tirant un peu sur l'electro, ca clip doit juste être une figure de style ^^

----------


## SAYA

> Les années 80 pour ceux qui ont du mal à suivre, c'est un peu le vortex du bon goût.
>  Bonnie Tyler n'est pas passée à côté avec le clip de _"Total Eclipse Of The Heart"_ en 1983. Ca part dans tous les sens, des ninjas qui font des sauts de Cabris, des types qui dansent en slip, c'est tout simplement magique.
>  Le clip envoie du lourd mais c'est apparemment insuffisant pour dascottjr, l'auteur du détournement de cette chanson. Et rien que le passage à 3:30 avec le chanteur qui hurle de terreur vaut le détour.
>  Bref, je n'en dis pas plus et je vous laisse mirer la vidéo. Merci Pixouille d'avoir littéralement illuminé ma soirée.
> 
> Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )


 ::wub::

----------


## Benny boy

Autrement: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br-D7UneS0E
Classique, efficace.

----------


## tenshu

Oh shit Mullet with headlight, epic!

----------


## Mambba

> Autrement: 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br-D7UneS0E
> Classique, efficace.


Loool autre poilade du jour là  ::XD:: 
Je suis fan ! Surtout du "batteur" il est à fond dedans  :^_^:

----------

